# My pup has an upset stomach, help!



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello 

My 4,5 month old puppy has had stomach trouble in the last month. I took him to the Vet multiple times and he has received medication as well as a few injections to help. Things have been alright for the last 2 weeks, however, the last 3 days he has been vomiting at the same time each morning. Today no vomiting occurred, but I can hear tummy sounds which sound as if he were hungry (even though he had his breakfast). These sounds did occur before and the Vet said it is because of air in his intestines or something like that? Sorry for not being too specific, I am not familiar with the terminology. I take good care of him, feed him cooked food or Eukanuba and Royal Canin, so I am really not sure what to think? 

I love my puppy so much and I am really freaking out  I made an appointment for Friday at the Vet´s, but I am scared and would like to hear your opinions and experience. 

He plays and eats/drinks normally and has a normal bowel movement. 

Thank you for reading!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Has your vet run a CBC on your puppy? Does he vomit after a meal?


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

No, but I will tell him to do a complete check out now because I am really concerned for Boycie. He does not vomit after a meal, he has his last meal in the evening and vomited around 7 am those 3 days. Today he did not vomit.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Maybe if he is vomiting BEFORE his morning meal, he might be hungry. You could try giving him a little snack before bed.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am wondering if its the kibble you are feeding???????? And for home cook what do you cook for him? How much food do you give him? Are you giving him a probiotic................ I am sure the other SM members will give their input as well.........


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I have been feeding him as usual, but there was no vomiting expect for that one time about a month ago when it all started. Today he did not vomit. He gets a bit to eat before bed, he vomited the whole food out, no just water. It was even´t digested in any way. I got him Royal Canin for puppies of small breed, as well as for intestine care.

I cook rice and chicken, without salt or any seasoning. Sometimes fish as well.

As for quantity, he gets 100-130 grams a day.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I would be careful with the rice and chicken, it's not a balanced diet to be fed regularly, especially to a puppy. If your going to do home cooking my concern would be making sure he gets all the nutrients he needs-and I don't know what is available in Austria, do you have any holistic vets there that might be able to help?

As far as the kibble, I am not a fan of Royal Canin but agian, I really have no idea what you have available.

I am also confused about the vomiting. My dogs, will vomit yellow bile if I am very late with dinner or breakfast, it's just that their tummies are empty and they are hungry.

If she is eating her food and then throwing it all up, it could be a couple things. One thing might be food allergies-but when she throws up, is it kinda forceful? When Rocky (who is my senstive one) throws up, his body gets kinda stiff and he makes these weird sounds while the food is working back up, his whole middle section kinda jerks a little, I dont know how else to describe it... or does she simply open her mouth and the food comes out?

If you have no vomiting regularly, then is it just the tummy sounds you are concerned with? Anytime I lay my ear on my dogs middle, I can hear their tummies bubbling, so I think some of that is normal


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I wouldn't give him various food. There's a reason why every new kibble should be changed gradually. I think he has young and sensitive digestive system and giving him only one type of food would be better. He can be unprepared for digesting so many different things and it can upset his stomach. You can try some kibble for puppies with digestive problems - usually they're with fish or lamb.
Also Royal Canin isn't good kibble. My puppy had allergic reaction to it.
Also the quantity is kinda big, how much does he weight?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have had this problem off and on with Bogie. When it happens, I give him very small meals 4 times a day instead of 2. He doesn't get more food, just the same amount split into smaller portions. I add a little plain canned pumpkin. Pumpkin seems to help all digestive issues. My vet also suggested a 1/4 tablet of Pepcid. He thinks it could be acid reflux. I've been using Canine Caviar special needs. It's hard to find in the US so it may not be available in Austria. You might want to ask a holistic vet or someone very knowledgeable about dog food for a recommendation for a good commercial food for a dog with a sensitive stomach. There are also probiotics that may be helpful.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you for the responses. Boycie is doing very well since yesterday, no vomiting. I gave him only dried food in the last couple of days and chicken and rice he gets 3 times a week. He weighs 2,3kg at the moment, he will be 5 months in a week. Is that too much ? I am going to the vet on Friday and ask all the additional information as well as a CBC. I also tried Eukanuba, now I am concerned. What kibble do you feed your fluffs?



-Shellbeme that´s exactly the same reaction as my Boycie has! Spot on! He woke me up every time with the same noise, that´s how I noticed it was always around 6-7a.m.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Alot of us use either Fromm, canine caviar, orjen, blue, and acana............... I am sure there is more but cant remember LOL! Glad to hear that Boycie is doing well! My vet told me not to feed chicken to my three anymore, as they are sensitive with it, so I have now been homecooking Lamb for them...................


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I will try lamb as well, however, Boycie is handling the chicken without any problems, he loves it  I wrote those companies down, I will try to find them here. Thank you


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Glad to hear he is doing better.  So he was vomiting, if it was bile, it may just have been that he was hungry. Also, with Rocky we have to watch him so terribly close because he likes to eat just about anything he can find.

There are a few reasons I don't like Royal Canin, part of it is their ingredients and I know they change it country to country. This article is another reason:
Oops: Royal Canin Accidentally Sponsors Savage Bear Baiting Events in the Ukraine | Dogster

Yet another article on why I despise them:

Dog Food Made From Feathers: A Win-Win for Royal Canin - Forbes

The more I read the more irritated I get. I do not want to support that company in any way shape or form.

In a dog food, I prefer to see meat as a first and sometimes second ingredient. Meat followed by meat meal (identified meats mind you-I look for things that say 'chicken' 'chicken meal' or 'beef' 'beef meal' I avoid unidentified meat sources. Here is an example of a bag of Fromm...
These are the first ten ingredients in the surf and turf grain free:

Pacific Wild Salmon
Duck Meal
Russet Potatoes
Pea Flour
Sweet Potatoes
Duck
Chicken Fat
Dried Tomato Pomace
Salmon Meal
Whole Dried Egg
And though I'm not a fan of Eukanuba either, if you're going to feed one or the other I would choose Eukanuba. I know, again the formula's might be different but they have a line called Excel Puppy food:
Excel Puppy Food – Chicken | Eukanuba

Once an adult they have:
Naturally Wild Turkey Dog Food | Eukanuba

as a side note, their Naturally Wild brand is now excel.

If you can find a food you think is decent and you want to share the ingredients with us on the forum, we can offer opinions. Again Eukanuba is not a favorite of mine, but your options may or may not be limited. You gotta do what you can with what you have 

I would still hold off on the rice and meat combo until you know for sure it's completely balanced. I'd check with a holistic vet-or you might even ask your regular vet if they can get something like Balance it over there. For puppies I know you have to pay for a recipe.

https://secure.balanceit.com/


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

i hope you get this sorted, Sammy had slightly the same issue and it was his food. He would be sick every week to week and a half after eating. After speaking to his vet we changed his food and the problem is gone so although he was on a good food, there was obviously something in it not agreeing with his tummy.

Good luck I know what a worry it can be.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I am going to talk to the vet on Friday and get new food for him next week. In the local pet store, they have a large selection of dog food, however, I´ve read that Eukanuba and Royal Canin are the best, that´s why I went with them.

I trust you more on this issue since you know so much about the Maltese, I sincerely hope I can get something better for Boycie. I´ll also check the subforum for nutrition to cook something else rather than chicken and rice. I want him to be healthy and happy and I am willing to try out anything. 

Thank you, ladies


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa has had digestive issues on and off since I adopted her. We've figured out that she is allergic/sensitive to poultry so no chicken based foods or treats. She's doing much better on a lower protein grain free food accompanied by holistic supplements intended to treat IBD/IBS/reflux. Since the specific diagnosis involves tests under anesthesia and the protocol for treatment is pretty much the same, that's the route we're going.

Be sure he is getting a probiotic every day. And one thing to mention is that using antibiotics can solve the symptoms immediately but can actually make things worse in the long run by upsetting the natural bacteria in the digestive tract, so use those sparingly. 

And I agree - I'd try to find a better food than Royal Canin or Eukanuba. We have several members in Europe - hopefully, they can help you with recommendations.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello again, I am really getting frustrated, he has been to the Vet and diagnosed with Gastritis ? The Vet gave me some tablets to give to Boycie when he feels ill. Boycie is very active and jumps all over the place so maybe that irritates his stomach ? He just threw up again .. I asked for the best food in the local pet supply and they recommended eukanuba... I am really getting frustrated. I am so concerned. Boycie will be doing blood tests in 10 days, so hopefully that will shed light on the situation.

(((


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lots good advise. So sorry your boy is going through this. Why do you have to wait 10 days for blood tests. What exactly did he eat today?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Curious. does he drink water from a bowl and drink too fast? Boo has a water bottle but once he got into Zach's water bowl and threw up right after that because he drank too fast. We fee Canine Caviar and order from chewy.com. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Charlie has a tendency to throw up bile either in the middle of the night or in the morning before he has eaten. It starts with him swallowing, and swallowing, and swallowing, and then there comes the bile. I have kept Castor and Pollux kibble on my nightstand just in case. When I hear him start the swallowing I give him 3 to 5 tiny pieces of kibble and it takes care of it. Or I give him Animal Essential Ginger/Mint. I talked to the vet about it and he said that a lot of small dogs have reflux, his sister's yorkie has it, and he recommended to give him pepcid before going to bed. But I don't want to medicate him every day since it does not happen every day. I told him about the Ginger/Mint and he said that's good too. In the morning it mostly happens when he does not eat his breakfeast. I cannot force feed him. We try to feed him by hand small pieces of ham and sometimes he refuses to eat them. The Castor & Pollux kibble is just for in case. He rarely wants to eat in the morning and I cannot let the food I cook for him out all morning. At night, sometimes it's 10 pm when he finally decides that he is hungry. 
Maybe this will help you understand more what's going on with your baby.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

@SammieMom - his Vet will be away until next Friday and I want him to do the tests, Boycie has been having for the last month chicken, royal canin puppy food and as treats I give him peeled apple (1 human bite size).

@mdbflorida - he drinks and eats too fast!! I wish I could control this somehow, I have been giving him water with his meals lately and hand fed him to control this while he is having trouble with his stomach.

@MalteseJane - Boycie threw up the undigested kibble he had, not just bile  He has been ok for a few days and then 2 days ago it happened again. However, he was overjoyed when I arrived home from Uni (my mother stayed with him) and started jumping all over me and running around like crazy. After that, he threw up. Maybe because of excitement? Oh, and Boycie will eat anytime, regardless of how much he had already eaten. He comes up to me every time I eat and sticks out his tongue wanting a bite. This even happens right after his meals.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Pumpkin is very good for upset tummies. Make sure you buy pumpkin and not the pumpkin pie type. I will put dollops of pumpkin in plastic and freeze them so I always have it on hand.
To control the speed at which he eats spread his kibble all over a cookie sheet and that should slow him down.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you, Deborah, I will try this


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

shellbeme said:


> I would be careful with the rice and chicken, it's not a balanced diet to be fed regularly, especially to a puppy. If your going to do home cooking my concern would be making sure he gets all the nutrients he needs-and I don't know what is available in Austria, do you have any holistic vets there that might be able to help?
> 
> As far as the kibble, I am not a fan of Royal Canin but agian, I really have no idea what you have available.
> 
> ...


 
I totally agree Shelly!
Please be very carful with home cooking for your puppy. To make sure he gets all required vitamins and nutrients. 
My girl had lots of problems with her sensitive stomache in the past until I found the perfect food for her. 
Will attach the link for you as I'm living in Germany. Checked their delivery conditions, they also offer delivery to Austria!!!

Hundefutter, Katzenfutter - Anifit

If you have any questions please feel free to ask me!


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Danke, Alexandra  I will check this out and order as soon as possible, can you please tell me which one exactly you feed your fluff?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I order all of them, five different kind of meat flavors and she likes them very much. 
Please write or call anifit directly to order, they will help you.

Good luck but it's a high quality product. My girls has a very sensitive stomache and no further problems now. 

Alexandra


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

